# PhotoChop Challenge (July)



## allgrownup (Jul 7, 2007)

Photochop contest Rules

1. Photo MUST be an alteration of your OWN

2. Photo MUST contain a reference to Marijuana or the use of Marijuana in some form or fashion.

3. These photos are your expressions of art BUT there are rules on this site and the photos must comply with the site rules. Please review the site rules HERE(http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html) before you elect to participate.

4. One photo submission per member. 

5. Photos will be submitted prior to the 31st of each month. Voting to elect the winner will take place the FIRST week of the month by poll. The winning photo will be chosen based upon the poll results.  The objective is to achieve a "people's choice".  So its not about how much you like your photo but, how others interpret and appreciate it.

6. The winner will recieve a US $20.00 gift certificate to Amazon.com

AGU


----------



## Pranic (Jul 7, 2007)

i'll be posting one... but i have a question... can't you just send me the $20 bill.. so i can buy a bag..lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's mine.  Nothing fancy since my software is pretty basic.  But I think it's pretty.


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 7, 2007)

Ummm.  Momma.  That picture is sick.  So awesome that I even made it my desktop picture.  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow DL, thanks.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 7, 2007)

ur pic is pretty momma


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Pranic.  Where's yours?

Wait!  I take that back.  You'rs is cool.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 7, 2007)

smokinmom wat kind of software do u have?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Microsoft Digital Image Suite 2006


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 8, 2007)

thought id give it a go so heres my attempt lol


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 8, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 8, 2007)

Same Image
better logo

are these images for a tshirt or something?
i ask as i was thinkin about attemptin an animated pic
but that wouldnt be much good for a tshirt


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 11, 2007)

animation effort...


----------



## kingi (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## kingi (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

kingi said:
			
		

> View attachment 29181


 
I love that one!


----------



## kingi (Jul 11, 2007)

Smokin Mom said:
			
		

> I love that one!


 

ye ill like it.. the 1 you have got is cool like-in it


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 11, 2007)

mom so far i would say you got the
best looking one it may be basic
like you said but still doesnt mean
its not cool


----------



## kingi (Jul 11, 2007)

ye id say that smokin mom's is looking the best out ov the rest...   it's good.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's my feeble attempt  

View attachment 29243


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 12, 2007)

Darn.. I just got rid of my photo editing software.  But I like kingi's... if we ever "legalize it" that could be the logo for a pack o' j's!!!  LOL!!!!


----------



## the_riz (Jul 12, 2007)

*After a hard days work...  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2007)

I like it Riz.


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 12, 2007)

Its about time RIZ!  I knew you had somethin kickass up your sleeve


you dog!


----------



## Firepower (Jul 13, 2007)

heres my first 1 sober, the lighter is in hand..


----------



## Firepower (Jul 13, 2007)

heres rthe 2nd attempt


----------



## Firepower (Jul 13, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2007)

Firepower said:
			
		

> heres my first 1 sober, the lighter is in hand..


 
I love #1 Firepower.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 13, 2007)

me chop..:holysheep:


----------



## Firepower (Jul 31, 2007)

so who won?


----------

